# Overwhelmed! Sinking, definitely not swimming!



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello everyone,
My name is Jess (friends call me Jr., I'm 27 and a full time stay at home mom of a 6yo little girl) and my family surprised me with a 7.5 week old puppy on Saturday, October 25, 2012. I was excited since I've been wanting a walking partner for a long time. I have some medical problems (Acute Seasonal Asthma, Manic Depressive with Anxiety/Panic Attacks...yea life is hell almost constantly) that my doctor suggested getting out and moving more might make life more manageable. Somehow I just can't seem to get out and do it on my own...which is where getting a dog came into play. (I rent a 3bd apartment in a rural area south of Albany, NY. We have 10 acres to roam with a little stream through it that floods in the spring. There is also another 2 family home and we all share the same looped driveway, I do not have a fenced in yard.)

This first weekend was hell. No on slept or did anything but play with our new Bailey. Bailey is a Lab Mix (Mom - Lab/Rottie, Dad - Lab/Coonhound) born August 28, 2012. Everything seemed okay on the weekend...then Monday hit.

Monday was horrible. I haven't dealt with a puppy in YEARS and trying to get family off to work and school while taking a puppy out every fifteen minutes brought me to tears. I worked hard to instill some rules, boundaries and limitations, introduced clicker training and tried to claim my space with this critter and she did nothing but ignore me, bite me or run away. Monday night we got an exercise pen and set her crate in it. She's only allowed that much room now. Monday was a blur and I can't believe I somehow made it through.

Tuesday morning was slightly better, we had at least slept through the night thanks to our local country radio station having some great late night DJ's! Bailey had fewer accidents and started responding to her name a bit. I attempted to keep her to a schedule, but it caused more accidents and ran me out of patience. However, Bailey now seems to understand "Let's go Outside". She has learned "go Potty" "go Poo" "Sit" and "Inside". We also found a deeply embedded tick in her neck. Still biting, running away, screaming/whining about new things (like the washer/dryer for instance) and now she's humping me and continually stepping on my feet when we're out for potty breaks. She's also scared of the dark when we potty outside at night. 

Wednesday brought the first vet visit to deal with the tick. She did well, actually. She climbed into our small Hyundai by herself and rode quietly and calmly the 10 minutes to the vet. She even conquered the dozen or so steps in and out of the vets office and slept on the ride home. Found out she has round worms and is now on a wormer and antibiotic for the tick bite. Still working on our basic commands. "Down" is so NOT happening, clicker or no clicker. Trying to walk her is a damn mess and a half. She actually has pulled enough, since we got her, that today she bent the metal ring her leash clips onto her collar with. She's food motivated enough to want to clicker train all day, as long as I have pieces of puppy food. But eventually she just stops listening and does nothing but go after the kibble pouch/pocket/hand whatever has the food in it.

Today is Thursday and I contacted the woman who we got her from to get information on her shots and wormer she had and found some interesting things out about Bailey. She had 13 brothers and sisters and their mother basically left them at 4 weeks old. Their mom had been snapping and lunging at them for a week before she just got up and didn't go back to them. She was never allowed outside until the 20 minutes before my family picked her up. And the woman implied that whatever was wrong with the dog was none of her concern anymore.

I am totally overwhelmed and feel like nothing I do is working. I just don't know how to connect with this little thing! Giving up is wrong and I know that, but I'm just at a loss. Bailey was supposed to help me get healthy, not cause me to feel worse. I don't know if I was cut out for a puppy. I, truthfully, wanted a DOG dog...something from a rescue or shelter. Something that was mostly houstrained already and that we could go for walks and play fetch in the yard and go to the dog park and all that. Not something that draws blood, humps my shoes, stands on my toes and I have to clean up after. I'm not sure if I'm asking for help, ranting or just simply unable to cope but any thoughts everyone has is appreciated.

Thank you for reading this long long long thing...my apologies that I couldn't make it shorter.

~Jr


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

FayeCat said:


> I, truthfully, wanted a DOG dog...something from a rescue or shelter. Something that was mostly houstrained already and that we could go for walks and play fetch in the yard and go to the dog park and all that. Not something that draws blood, humps my shoes, stands on my toes and I have to clean up after. I'm not sure if I'm asking for help, ranting or just simply unable to cope but any thoughts everyone has is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for reading this long long long thing...my apologies that I couldn't make it shorter.
> 
> ~Jr


It's good that you're being honest with yourself. It does sound like a calm adult dog might be better for your life. Also, what the breeder said about Bailey's mother is worrisome in terms of Bailey's temperament and genetics. 

I have no advice for you other than continue to work on clicker training, to prevent her from going after the treat pouch look up inhibition exercises, and end training BEFORE she 'stops listening.' She is very young and her attention span is very short at the moment.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

I know second hand how difficult living with those conditions are. Although I haven't experienced it myself, I do have bouts of depression and anxiety which can make functioning difficult.

Having a dog can greatly help you in those areas, and I find with Butters my anxiety levels go down. However, it was a year of REALLY hard work before it started paying off (i.e. helping me feel more relaxed, less stressed). Let's just put it this way: she's still not housebroken. I was sleep deprived, cranky, tired, and unable to focus at work, and just wanted to lie in bed all day I was so exhausted.

She was an extreme case, but raising a puppy, in the end, is VERY hard work This is why I never encourage people to get their friends and families a puppy as a present, particularly if they are not ready for it.

Please don't feel frustrated or guilty, or anything. Understand that your needs and wants have to come first, and that if it comes down to it, finding a loving home for Bailey may be the best solution for both of you. There are older shelter dogs who are housetrained, well behaved, and currently in foster homes who could make your life much easier, and less stressful. I normally never suggest rehoming a dog, but in your circumstances, it'd be a really bad risk having added stress and anxiety on top of what you are already experiencing.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

I also have acute seasonal asthma, I know how you feel there.

I have a young puppy as well, He's 9 weeks. I got mine through a lady who bred her dogs and lied about the age. I was told he was 6 weeks when i got him. But a week later, i had to take him to the vet, he had tape worms . And found out he was only 5 weeks!! Which means when i got him, he was only 4 weeks. Since then I've been running like a chicken with my head cut off keeping up with him.
Cleaning up messes, which is becoming less and less now thankfully! Teaching him not to chew and such. Along with the nipping while playing. Half the time I joke he's on dognip (just like catnip lol) when he is all hyped and running all over the place.

It takes A LOT of patience, and plenty of love and care to get through. Even though it may not seem like it now with the craziness, it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm sorry. I know, it can be overwhelming. It's totally normal, though. Many people have posted about feeling this way, so you are not alone.

I really think your expectations for this puppy are too high. Most puppies don't go to a new home til at least 8-12 weeks old. The reasons for this include the fact that their mama can provide lots of "training" in ways that puppies understand, like bite inhibition and socialization.
This one you got just short of 8 weeks, plus, she missed out on that mama time, because her mama didn't do her job.

Even if that wasn't the case, expecting an 8 week old puppy to learn commands like sit and down all in a week's time (not yet a week) is too much to expect. Start small. Try starting with teaching her to respond to her name. Say her name in a happy voice. If she looks at you, click (the second she turns to look at you) and treat. Do this over and over. 

You can add sit, you say she's good at that. But, I wouldn't overwhelm her with too many commands in such a short time frame. Her attention span is tiny right now. If you over do the training, you will only frustrate her and yourself. Stick with 3-5 minutes of training at a time. You can do 3-5 minutes several times a day, but don't do longer than 5 minutes at any one time. Use lots of praise. 

Of course, start with boundaries. But, aside from one or two simple commands, and limiting her freedom/giving boundaries, I'd just bond, and give her and you time to settle in. From her point of view, she's left ALL her brothers and sisters, and is in a new place with new smells, sounds, sights, and people. That's scary for such a young, young puppy.

As for potty training, don't just use a schedule, also watch her for the signs that she needs to go. Very young puppies don't always know they have to go potty. Their bodies just don't get that signal, it seems to happen without warning. Eventually they start getting that feeling, but they don't always know what to do. They won't gain complete physical control of their bladder til about 6 months of age, give or take. So, yes, take her out on a schedule, but also, watch her, and take her out when she gives signs that happen IN BETWEEN your scheduled times. 

Young puppies can need to go potty every 30 minutes or so, some even more often. It's just a matter of physical development, and then getting their mental development and physical development to match up.

Puppies usually need to potty at these times: after waking up (even from naps), after eating and drinking, after exercise and play. If you don't get her out in time and she has an accident, make sure you clean it with an enzyme cleaner.

I know, new puppies are rough, especially if you have issues of your own to deal with. But, I think part of your problem is you are expecting too much of a young puppy, and so, that makes everything seem more disappointing and more stressful. At almost 8 weeks, she is a baby, really.

As others have said, an older dog may have been a better fit. But, the woman you got her from doesn't seem concerned about what is going on, so unless you have any leads on rehoming her, you may just want to try to lower your expectations for the puppy, and for yourself, and try to take things slowly. And, breathe. And, enjoy some wine or chocolate or whatever else soothes you!


----------



## RowRow (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, I am actually too overwhelmed myself with a puppy to read your entire post right now, but I skimmed through it, and want you to know you aren't alone!! I am beyond exhausted and frustrated with my puppy (my first dog EVER), and kinda/sorta hate each day now. I know that sounds dramatic, but I am just not ever getting a break from her. Evenings are the worst, and I feel like it's never going to end.

I will read all your comments later. If I ever get her settled....ha. Hang in there.


----------



## chelle2513 (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't really have any advice either, as a new puppy mom myself and I swear "Damn-it Cato" comes out of my mouth 10 times a day lol  But, since you are a human mom as well, I WILL say, remember the absolute hell it was having a newborn baby? (Lack of sleep, crying, not knowing what she was crying for etc etc)

isn't it all worth it now....... 

(at least some of the time, mine is 12 know and sometimes I think I'd STILL like to give him back to the stork lol)


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I deal with severe depression myself and when we took on Leo as a puppy my poor husband ( of only a few months then ) would come home to find me sobbing uncontrollably on the couch with tears streaming down my face stammering things like "he wont stop peeing on the carpet" and " I can't handle it anymore"

You seem like a very organized lady. For me it helps when things are in place and I know what to expect because anything else is to much for me to keep my sanity. Then this 7 week old bundle of problems came into my life. and It was like brain overload. even little things seemed to be big deals. and I broke down.

So what SHOULD you expect with a puppy? Round worms most puppies are born with them so as gross as it is...its not a big deal its very common. Ticks and Fleas are something that come up from time to time. if it really worries you, you can get a flea and tick treatment from the vet that works for a whole month and helps with this issue.
Think of your puppy like a infant. Even though your puppy is mobile it is going to behave more like a baby. They mature quickly but at this point you probably wont get to far trying to train it commands yet. It won't take long to get to the point of being able to learn commands but its age right now is a little to young. 

there were good tips offered above to help with the training.

but try to expect things to be difficult right now and try not to let it overwhelm you. I know this is difficult. Sometimes I just have to think really think ok was that dining room table leg really worth me having a break down? is this puddle on the carpet going to ruin my life? Those were my personal battles in my head lol. you probably have your own frustrations.
Its frustrating to try and get no results but like it was said your not going to get much results with a puppy of her age. So expect that and don't feel disappointed. You seem dedicated and like a go getter. and all that effort is going to be needed very shortly when your puppy gets a little older and then you will get results. but still remember puppies can be naughty for awhile they are like our human childrens 2-3 yr old range and they seem to linger with that level of naughtiness till they are at least a year old a lot of times.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

She's a BABY...you are expecting too much from her. teach her her name, and come. It can take dogs and puppies a couple of weeks to settle in. Relax. Take her out after playing, eating and waking up. Tell her to go potty, give her 5 min, and if she goes, praise a lot/treat and if she doesn't, go inside, keep her contained and try again in 10-15 min.


----------



## ajw (Oct 15, 2012)

You poor thing!! I was just where you are about a month ago  The best thing about baby dogs is they grow up way faster than baby hominids.

Ask your landlord if you can use welded wire and T bar to put in a very temporary fenced yard for you and puppy. If they are amenable, this can go a long way toward helping you through. Imagine, you, lawn chair, cozy jacket, and puppy who can roam safely and go whenever. The major upside? Every successful outdoor elimination of any sort can be rewarded with a treat (my dog loves zukes). It was the only way I lived through, since we got out puppy Labor Day weekend..school started a day later. Not the best timing. She has not had any accidents since 8 weeks and is bell trained at 13 weeks old, but I do not rely on this I take her outside a lot; and after meals she gets a good hour of outside time to make sure we got it all. So we're like 50% there, with no accidents.

I recommend Trifexis. Many vets can give out free doses to new puppy owners, it protects against intestinal parasites, fleas, and heartworm. My dog has tolerated it beautifully and she is a breed with known drug issues, it has to go at the bottom of the food bowl though, no empty stomach or before meal dosing.

They have the attention span of a gnat and the maturity of a seventh grader...give it some time and find a safe place to let dog blow off steam, and more importantly you too!!


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

WOW! Everyone THANK YOU!

I guess I didn't realize how much I was expecting of her. I've read a couple puppy books, but they're all so _vague_! Thank you for all the responses, I didn't think I'd get any. My fiance and I were talking (truthfully) about Bailey last night and how I didn't _want_ a puppy, just a nice 'been-there-done-that' dog. His suggestion was to have me ask this - why not get a 'been-there-done-that' dog AND Bailey? His logic was that if it may be able to bond with Bailey and help teach her dog manners and get her engaged on the animal level. Sort of like a mediator between me and her. 

*Canyx *- I would NOT call her a breeder. I'd call her irresponsible letting her dog wander and get knocked up! Farm or no farm...but anyway! I'll work on the bite inhibition though, not entirely sure how to go about that at this stage of the game...I found this article Teach Bite Inhibition from Dog Star Daily so I'm hoping to pour over it today and start adding it in.

*chubby *- a YEAR?!? oh crap...was not expecting a YEAR of all this. The good news is that she has a date with a bunch of other puppies in two weeks. We've registered for a PetSmart puppy class! She has to be 10 weeks old to be able to go, and PetSmart was the closest place to offer them. It's for both of us me to meet up with local puppy moms and dads and her to socialize and hopefully learn more of the good stuff. (ugh...not enough coffee...I just spelled 'of' as 'uf' LOL...thank you red squiggly lines!! For every spelling mistake - take a drink...of coffee)

*jax's_mommy* - My asthma has always been a seasonal thing, generally when the fall damp hits I'm screwed until April when it starts to warm up again. Then I cough and carry on like I'm going to die until my lungs warm back up again. Really not looking forward to the winter time when we have to potty a million times a day of in and out. I'm stocking up on tea.

*doxiemommy* - Thank you for your clear suggestions and 'plans of attack'. I can do that. She's got the name thing pretty much down now, but her recall is still whenever she feels like it. I think we've got the potty thing under control now. Bailey had only 2 accidents yesterday! I got her a puppy training pad and those have helped a lot. When I see that she needs to go out NOW - if I can't get there fast enough (grabbing leash, putting coat on, etc etc) she will go over to the pad and potty. I don't have to clean it up, and she gets that she shouldn't pee on the floor. Usually it's just a little pee (like just enough that she can hold it again? that's my guess) because I will then immediately take her own to finish her potty outside with the praise and treats. I don't say anything if she pees on the pad, but I do say "No Potty inside!" if she's on the floor. Then when we're out it's "Potty Outside!" and lots of praise and treats and a romp in the leaves.

*RowRow & chelle2513* I hear ya! But with my daughter I knew what to expect...that was easy compared to this! I knew that if I set her on my chest over my heart when I was tired she'd fall asleep listening to my heart beat. Things like that kept me sane!

*Fade* - Thank you for telling me what I should expect! That makes my life that much easier. Knowing that this thing just isn't out to make my life hell. I still feel like I'm doing something wrong, just because it just doesn't seem like we're bonding. I think I've reread your post six times already just trying to glean as much as I can from it. Going potty every 30 minutes, check. My fiance has come home to one VERY IRRATE woman the last couple nights. So far this week I've not cooked one stinking dinner...we've gone out, ordered in and cooked frozen pizza. Something I am almost ashamed to admit (Certified Student Chef over here...I think part of my soul died eatting frozen PF Changs sesame chicken last night but it was tasty LOL) since I try like hell to feed my family (and the dog) right. Just couldn't get that accomplished on top of the every half hour potty breaks. I guess that's part of my issue is that when you have a new baby...your neighbors and family understand why your house looks like a wreck. When it's a new puppy...they're like "what do you mean you didn't do XYZ?!? it's just a puppy!" Or the fact I sent my daughter to school in dirty socks and underwear because I couldn't get the laundry finished...things like that really just make me feel like I'm failing miserably at everything!

*ajw* - I am calling my landlord today to ask about the welded wire and T posts! FABULOUS idea! I've been struggling with how to walk her to drain her energy since all she does is pull pull pull! Best idea ever! You're dog eats Zukes!?! My cat (Dip) eats left over green beans and peas AND plays with grapes for a while until he vampires the juice out of them. I tried giving Bailey a leftover cooked carrot and she just barked at it lol...so apparently no on those right now. I have been moistening her food with homemade chicken stock though, that's a hit. My vet gave me some kind of wormer (that apparently tastes like cookie dough...I can't affirm that, but Bailey ate it without a second thought) that needs a second dose 10 days after the first.

So the next quandaries I have are these - If I'm not allowed a temporary fencing by my landlord HOW do I walk this little terror?! Do I just let her go and worry about the pulling when she gets older? Do I put up with all the antics and try to keep her next to me? (The hooked fish maneuvers are definitely my 'favorite') And this is for my left brain but - what is a good list of expectations to have right now? I mean I'm not formally teaching her anything, but always use the same words for things. Like "off" for when she's on something she should be..."wait" before I open the door to go in/out...things like that.

And yesterday I started using the suggestion of keeping her clicker sessions really short. Although I don't use time...I use how many pieces of kibble before she goes bonkers. Which is 8. We do 8 repetitions of something and then are done. Because after that she goes into "feed me Seymour!" mode.

Again...I have no idea how to edit myself. Apologies and Heartfelt gratitude towards everyone. I think you may have saved me


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It's definitely normal to be overwhelmed! Lots of good advice. My biggest piece of advice is to try to be patient and "zen". Puppies are ridiculous, goofy little biting machines, but it can help to remind yourself just to be calm. For example, when you're training and she suddenly gets frustrated and goes for the treats, just stand up calmly and wait her out. The second she calms down and does something good (like sitting, or even just looking at you) click and treat, then end the session with some praise and petting. If she starts biting you and going for your clothes, say "ow" or give a yelp, then calmly walk away (to the other side of a baby gate if she keeps trying to bite your pants) and ignore her for a little bit.

For walking, I use a similar technique. When the pup goes nuts, just stop, wait calmly, and the second she redirects her attention to you, click/treat and praise her. Don't expect to get very far, but if you go into it with that mindset it won't be so frustrating. You can also get some yummy treats and just lure her to walk next to your left heel, click/treat when she's in a good position. The second you give her the treat she'll probably be off and running after some other distraction, but that's puppies for you. You just have to rinse and repeat a million times and she'll get it. Try not to get frustrated with her because she has the attention span of a goldfish right now and just wants to play and be a puppy.

Hang in there! As she gets older her focus will improve and you'll see your hard work pay off. I disagree with your finance on getting a second dog - an older dog is easier than a puppy, but it's still a lot of work to integrate any dog into your life (who can guarantee that the new dog will definitely be house trained, or leash trained?) Getting a second will be twice as overwhelming, so just focus on your puppy for now. You've done a lot of research, which is great, and once you guys settle into a routine it will get easier and you'll be able to focus on the things you want to focus on with her.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

FayeCat said:


> *jax's_mommy* - My asthma has always been a seasonal thing, generally when the fall damp hits I'm screwed until April when it starts to warm up again. Then I cough and carry on like I'm going to die until my lungs warm back up again. Really not looking forward to the winter time when we have to potty a million times a day of in and out. I'm stocking up on tea.


Mine's been like this since age 3.
Im not looking forward to winter myself either. On top of my asthma being seasonal, cold really bothers it. And I just moved to a state where the winters can be hard (silly me!) but it was to stay with my husband. So im going to see how i handle it, I have now choice but i go outside with my puppy no matter the weather. I dont like tea  but ive heard straight hot coffee works as well. Though i dont like either so havent tried it.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! See what a difference some time and some people to "talk" to can make? You sound so much better in your response! 

For the walking, here's the thing: it's like a vicious circle! :/ If you walk her, and allow her to pull, she may develop that habit and that's hard to break once she's in the habit. If you don't walk her because of how she acts, she has way way too much energy and it will be funneled to things like being a brat and being destructive and chewing and stuff.

So, see if you can provide exercise by finding a fenced in area, like a school yard (at non school hours  ) and just let her run and play, maybe fetch or chase or something. That way, she gets exercise. Then, on top of that, take some walks. The walks should really be training walks, training how to walk. For the time being the exercise should be playing and training, and running like crazy in a fenced in area.
[If you can't find a fenced in area, maybe you can get a really long lead, like 30 feet, so she can be on the lead, but still have some freedom to run.]

When she pulls, stop, "be a tree". When she turns to see why you stopped (hopefully) it should loosen the leash (which is what you want) so praise her and give treats. Repeat. As often as necessary. 

This means you and she may not get much exercise on walks until she gets it. That's why I suggested the extra play and running, and training. (some simple training)

Also, keep your walks short. Really short. Just so that you and she don't get frustrated. And, you can do short walks several times a day. I mean, just like 5 minutes, maybe 10. Remember, it's mostly so you can give her the opportunity to learn.

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## hikeon3 (Oct 17, 2012)

You're not alone Faye! There are several of us on here who are wading into the deep waters of puppyhood for the first time and it is definitely more than what I/we expected.

It takes some time and effort, but relaxing about the whole thing is DEFINITELY the way to go. It is something that has taken me a full 10 days to even _begin_ doing. Chances are that if you care enough to spend time with your puppy each day and make sure you're doing it right, you are going to be a fantastic companion to your lucky little pup. Think of how many people are content to simply ignore their puppies or treat them like little humans or their last adult dog. Most of them turn out to be perfectly acceptable and lovable dogs. Your hard work may seem fruitless right now (I know that's how I often feel) but everything you do is adding up day by day and will result in a well-adjusted loveing companion who will love you his entire life. But if you're anything like me, you just want results NOW!

This post might not be full of great tips and loads of experience, but I hope it encourages you a little. I know that for me, even more than good advice it means a lot to get a piece of encouragement from someone who has "been there" or "is there now."


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

doxiemommy said:


> Wow! See what a difference some time and some people to "talk" to can make? You sound so much better in your response!


Thanks Doxiemommy. You're right, I just needed to see that even though I kinda live in the middle of nowhere, I'm not alone in this. Because all day long from 8:30a to 4:00/6:00p physically I am. Kiddo in school, the Man-Thing is at work and it's just me, the cat and Bailey. So yea...it really helps. I'm glad I found this forum. Maybe we will survive this! I'm hoping my landlord lets me put the T-posts in (who am I kidding, I'll make Man-Thing do it!), it will really help me drain her out.

Though I did just get some raking done with Bailey. I tied her leash to my back belt loop and just started raking. It took her a minute to kinda get with the program (i.e. don't stand in the path of the rake...it will try to eat you! also..don't stand under mom's wellie boots....they kinda squish my paws!) By the end of fifteen minutes she was playing happily behind me and ignoring the rake. However she was like a little tiny dog shaped bulldozer and would just clothesline all my leaf piles. so...I need to rake again after raking already. but it's mostly done, AND I feel like I got something accomplished. 

I will have to wait until Bailey grows a bit before doing the lure portion of leash training. She's REALLY SHORT and I'd have to walk bent over all the time to just reach her to have her sniff the treat. She should be the right size when we start puppy classes.

Thanks *hikeon3* I need to remember to relax. I'm actually going to try and shower without all the ruckus, since we just got in and settled from the leaf raking. She's sleeping soundly, but gets up all sleepily to wobbly over to her puppy pad, pees, then wobbles back to her kennel to get comfy again. So I've got a window of opportunity that I can't waste!

I CAN DO THIS! (_...i think...?_:der


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, I don't do puppies for the reasons you listed, but I can sympathize. And I can sympathize with anxiety/depression and general illness. So here's a hug (()).

For me, it helps to remember that I can only deal with today. That's it. Tomorrow is tomorrow, let it be tomorrow. I can do today. My anxiety will spiral completely out of control if I start thinking too far ahead. Yesterday, I went from "I've had Kabota almost a year!" to "He'll be old and dead soon!" in less than 10 seconds. (He's 5 at the oldest. Probably more like 3. We have a ways to old and grey.) So, yeah, I had to rein myself in a bit.

Anyway, there's always people here who like to help. But there is a price- puppy pictures!

*way to be weird, internet*


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I understand completely -- we got our puppy in February at 8 wks old, and neither my husband nor myself have EVER had a dog before, and I spent many an afternoon crying with the puppy because all his did was bite and pee and it was miserable. It got way better after about 3 months. 

I live just north of Albany, and my pup has been taking classes with a great trainer who works out of Delmar. She also will do private sessions at your home. I'd be happy to pass her information along if you want to msg me. Heck, if you want to have a dog play date or something, I've got lots of free time right now, and my Hamilton is well socialized and nothing tires a puppy out better than chasing another puppy!! Just drop me a note.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Make sure the puppy doesn't get ahold of any grapes that you give the cat (or raisins, onion, chocolate, sugar free products with Xylitol(very toxic)). All of them can be fatal to dogs. 

If you are using pee pads, you can get adult incontinence pads (for putting on a bed/chair) at the grocery store/walmart, much cheaper than doggie pee pads. They are slightly larger than puppy pee pads, but MUCH cheaper. just take your husband with you when you go buy them, and when you are at the checkout, ask the checker in an exasperated voice "At WHAT age do men outgrow wetting the bed???" and then RUN...because your husband will be PO'd!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Your lucky, Izze was twice as bad as this pup, she was actually a very good young puppy it was when she hit 4 mos til about 2 yrs that things got... Interesting lol. I don't have enough time right now to list all the stuff she distroyed & that was with excersise.

BUT ... When we can't out the other side, I was rewarded for my trouble with the best dog I ever had. It was like she spend the rest of her adult life trying to make up for being such a mad teenager lol.

Josefina was slightly better in many ways (she wasn't distructive & wasn't a biter) but she loved to run off the second you didn't watch her he she wasn't on tie down, she liked to eat stuff then throw up later :/ & she is a chronic DIGGER I swear its like an addiction to her lol. She was also an orphan at 4 wks (dumped) which presents its own challenges. But now that she is 2 yrs also, she has calmed down a lot. 

So ... When Izze passed away I resolved to adopt an adult dog this time & so far it's worked out great .


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

jax's_mommy said:


> Mine's been like this since age 3.
> Im not looking forward to winter myself either. On top of my asthma being seasonal, cold really bothers it. And I just moved to a state where the winters can be hard (silly me!) but it was to stay with my husband. So im going to see how i handle it, I have now choice but i go outside with my puppy no matter the weather. I dont like tea  but ive heard straight hot coffee works as well. Though i dont like either so havent tried it.


I have severe copd ..... I always put a scarf over my nose and mouth when I take the dogs out in the cold/winter ... or I cannot breathe. I am sure you know what I am talking about! Try this if you do not already do so ....... breathe in warm air.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Wonderful advice from all!! Just wanted to add one more thing. See the world though your puppy's eyes exciting and new. In between all the craziness just sitting sometimes and watching can be very entertaining. Chasing leaves blowing, snowflakes flying etc. They are puppies for such a short time. (Just like your child growing up too quickly.) You are doing all the right things by asking for help and going to puppy classes. (Dog star daily is a great website) We would love to see a picture!!!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I think its harder for everyone to breath in the cold... I hate the cold, I start layering if it gets below 60 lol


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope things are going well with the puppy. The obedience classes should really help. At 7.5 weeks with a background without a lot of mom influence it will tkae a little extra to make a great dog. It sounds like you're doing all of teh things right. The first 2 months are tough. Once you get through that, if you've put in the work, things are MUCH better.


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

Good Morning everyone,

Thank you again for all your help. I've been trying. This big "Frankenstorm" Sandy really put a damper in continuing to establish our 'normal' routine. It's also why I didn't update any earlier. But we were lucky and my thoughts and prayers are with those who are still getting it or are cleaning up from it. Though it did give me a break dealing with her on my own for a couple days. My family, however, is anything BUT consistent with her. Going to type up a list of command words I use so that they can all be informed.

My landlord says we cannot put up T-posts and fencing "yet" which is his way of saying no without saying no. Think I'm just going to do it anyway since it's not a permanent structure which is what my lease says I'm NOT allowed to do  We did get her one of those twisty stake thingies that you put a cable on. We got her a cable for a 25lbs dog (the stake is for 125lb dog - the smallest they had!) and she _LOVES_ it! Yes it still has her pulling, but I'm able to drain her energy a bit more. She likes us all to play soccer with her while she's on it. We stand and pass the ball back and forth and she chases it and nose butts it wherever she wants to. Sometimes she actually will stop the ball and play keep away with it...but the ball is as big as she is, so that play doesn't work so well!

Update on dealing with Bailey. Sit is a 75% success rate. Higher if you already have her attention, but if you're trying to get her attention then get her to sit...good luck. She waits to go in the house instead of running full tilt inside. She does not like her dog food moistened with cold chicken stock...which I just ignored and eventually she ate like 2/3 of her bowl. Still sleeping through the night. Having a lot of difficulty (well in my perception/expectations) with teaching bite/chew inhibition. Yes she's a lab and needs to chew, but she chews on her wire kennel!?! She's got a rope toy with squeaker, puppy kong, puppy nylabone, robe frisbee thingy, purple tennis ball and a squeaky orange duck decoy thingy...and the variety of sticks outside that I let her chew on as part of her reward for pottying outside. Do I need more toys??

Other highlights -
- Only 2 accidents on the floor in 2 days even with windy hurricane crap! (Though last night she was trying to sleepily pee outside and a wind gust blew her over WHILE peeing...she kinda looked around like "how rude!" and shuffled her way back to the house with me)

- Humping me and other things less.

- Gained weight/growing  Going to have her weighed at the vet's office tomorrow evening before trick or treating (if it's not canceled here because of the storm clean up)

- Starting to use the new weight/height to push her exercise pen around (mostly after the cat when she wants to play with him)

- I'm thinking of getting her a harness, since she pulls so much, because I'm worried that her neck will get hurt. (especially on the tie out)

Will post a picture after we get in from waiting for the bus! Hopefully I can get a couple good ones!


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

My daughter (we call her P, she's 6) drew Bailey so she could take it to school and show her first grade class 








Bailey's first picture - 7.5 - 8 weeks old ish.








First nap in the crate.








Bailey today (10/30/2012) @ 9 weeks








Helping to clean up after Sandy...or pretending she's from Sparta. Made my husband laugh and snort with that line :becky: hehehe


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got done playing with Bailey for 40 minutes on her tie out...we played soccer, chase the leaves, chase the squeaky duck...a few minutes of recall training and then brought her back inside to hopefully get just a little bit of impulse control training ("It's Yer Choice" by Susan Garrett) done...and she gnawed on my fingers for another 15 minutes until I was literally scratched and bloody and didn't ONCE back off enough for me to open my hand or even try to click her to get her in the right direction! No, I didn't give in and take my hand away or correct her or give her a treat or anything, she just sat there and scratched and bit me. It's like she has no brain or thought process whatsoever. Is this another case of my expectations to high? Am I screwing this up and teaching her in a wrong way? I have no idea...just wish it was next week so we could start puppy classes. If that doesn't get through to her I don't know what will.


----------



## hikeon3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't be discouraged! If anything, this just shows that Bailey is a normal puppy!

My wife and I swear up down left and right that Astro (10.5 weeks) is mentally retarded about 20 times a day. Sometimes he is an angel and obeys every command and doesn't nip or bite at all. Other times he will tear at your jeans with canine fury and literally eat mulch out of the garden bed or dig in a fire ant hole and run away sneezing only to run right back.

Puppies are just the jekyll and hyde of the animal world. The youtube videos of trainers with puppies are obviously drugging those dogs because my attempts to mimick them only end in me feeling like an utter failure with a lunatic moron for a puppy. Or it could be because they are professional puppy trainers and I am a customer service professional; and I sure train puppies like it.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

These two free downloads may help: http://www.dogstardaily.com/free-downloads


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

So didn't give up, tried the impulse control game twice more and we just weren't getting it. So I vow to try again the day after tomorrow. BUT! tonight she offered up fetch all on her own! So we've trained "Take it" (gently taking it from a hand if close or scampering after it at a 2ft toss), "Bring it" and "Give it" for about 30 minutes! Give it still hard, but it's getting a bit easier. Going to keep it up and try switching to a different toy eventually and hopefully get to a frisbee/ball setting in a week or two.

My daughter so so thrilled that Bailey figured it out. That was her ONLY requirement for a dog when we started talking about it - it HAD to fetch. So we have ended our day on a positive note 

Other points to our day:

- only one accident! (MY FAULT - phone rang right as I was trying to get her out the door...so does that even really count if it's my fault?)

- Clicker trained the cat to touch the tip of a chop stick so he could earn some chicken bits while Bailey was chew my hand up with the impulse control game. Death of a thousand knives has nothing on puppy teeth after a tablespoon of chopped chicken bits. 

- Bailey figured out how to control her soccer ball a bit today...also because she's gotten a touch longer in the leg  Now if only she'd stop rooting up nightcrawlers in the yard. She doesn't dig them out, she literally roots them up like a pig would. Thinking I may have to train her for truffles LOL Anybody have a thread link for getting her nose involved in her training?

- Becoming less afraid of the bus, but I think it's turning into an aggressive stance. Not sure about it, will need more observations.

Goodnight all...tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Cotonlove (Jan 29, 2012)

hikeon3 said:


> Don't be discouraged! If anything, this just shows that Bailey is a normal puppy!
> 
> My wife and I swear up down left and right that Astro (10.5 weeks) is mentally retarded about 20 times a day. Sometimes he is an angel and obeys every command and doesn't nip or bite at all. Other times he will tear at your jeans with canine fury and literally eat mulch out of the garden bed or dig in a fire ant hole and run away sneezing only to run right back.
> 
> Puppies are just the jekyll and hyde of the animal world. The youtube videos of trainers with puppies are obviously drugging those dogs because my attempts to mimick them only end in me feeling like an utter failure with a lunatic moron for a puppy. Or it could be because they are professional puppy trainers and I am a customer service professional; and I sure train puppies like it.


 I hope you are writing a book about your experiences because I get more of a laugh out of your posts than anything!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

@Fayecat:

Fetch - Congrats! Keep working on it. Assume that it takes about 3 days to lock in the idea, then a few weeks to perfect the behavior, in the face of distractions, distance, and duration of the activity. So, practice it for ~10 min., a few times a day, for at least 3 days. And don't be discouraged if Bailey 'forgets' for a few days. Don't push if she's not interested, simply keep coming back, until she's interested again.

Accidents - Puppies know when they have to go. They may not get a good bio-warning, and may have to go Now! ... So, She is doing fine 

Impulse Control - Nipping: See the Sticky: The Bite Stops Here to learn about Bite Inhibition.

Nose - Look for the term "Nose work" ... You may also find games under SAR or "Search and Rescue" 

Soccer Ball - Treibball ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFpH_WLC4qs

Bus - ??? Get her accustomed to many different situations, rewarded with fingernail sized treats.


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> @Fayecat:
> 
> Fetch - Congrats! Keep working on it. Assume that it takes about 3 days to lock in the idea, then a few weeks to perfect the behavior, in the face of distractions, distance, and duration of the activity. So, practice it for ~10 min., a few times a day, for at least 3 days. And don't be discouraged if Bailey 'forgets' for a few days. Don't push if she's not interested, simply keep coming back, until she's interested again.
> 
> ...



*hanksimon* - Thanks! I'm going to look up Nose Work and SAR now that I'm done putting the kiddo on the big yellow dragon - aka THE BUS! My biggest issue is that I only have so much chicken leftovers LOL I've spent about $20 on packages of 'training' treats...but she really doesn't like them. Going to try to find a recipe to make my own...hopefully the thawing hot dogs in my fridge will be a hit. Though she DID like the pumpkin chunks from carving out pumpkins 

I'm very pleased with the house training. She hasn't even used the training pad in a couple days. So the small improvements are giving me great hopes. I intend on strengthening the fetch game and will maybe try again on the "It's yer choice" game. May have to switch hands though, my left hand doesn't want to go through that again...

Thinking of starting a blog to just vent all my crap instead of taking up forum space. Don't want to be a nuisance...


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Rewards: 

A reward is Not a snack. It is only the size of a small fingernail. A $1 package of pre-cooked hotdogs is great, slicing a hotdog into dime-sized pieces. You can then cut those into fourths, adequate for reward purposes, although they may be more difficult to handle when that small. But just a taste is adequate, even for a large dog. You can buy ~3lbs of cleaned, uncooked chicken breast used for meals, boil a chicken breast and cut it into tiny pieces, maybe freezing some. .... Cheaper than $20, but a little messier.


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

Friday Morning Update:
Bailey got a bath last night, found another tick and she was covered in mud. Should have named her Wilbur, or Babe, the way she gets so mucky. Since the bath though, she hasn't stopped whining. So it was apparently traumatizing for her. Checked her ears, their dry, she just apparently didn't like it very much. She'll live, just wish she'd stop whining.

She broke a target stick already this morning. I was trying to introduce something new to get her more involved but she just jumped up, ripped it out of my hand and then *CRUNCH* it was broken into three bits. Hopefully some hot glue and electrical tape will fix it.

Fetch is going well, we increased our distance last night and this morning we switched to a different toy. I LOVED the Treiball idea, but it will probably have to wait for Spring since everywhere (with the exception of the house) is just too muddy to do ANYTHING for too long. Having the hunny bring home Painter's Tape to try to get her to target a spot that way.

Any thoughts on attaching a tug toy to the door or other stationary object? She just is such a tug monster and I don't want a person to play with her since it can be a dominance thing.

She LOVED the hotdog treats yesterday, but this morning? nope! fickle monster skunk breath dog...ugh

...Anyway said monster dog is napping so I'm seizing the opportunity to take a shower!


----------



## hikeon3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Baths can be traumatic I guess. Someone will have to chime in on that. I've been giving Astro baths by just hopping into the tub with him and sacrificing my flesh to his sharp little claws. At least I can hold him in place while I scrub him and I'm there with him the whole time. Hopefully that makes it less traumatic.

Good to hear about fetch. I hope to start getting Astro better at fetch soon so we can get him tired without playing tug or chase. Fetch is much easier on me than either of those!

I'm not sure about the tug-dominance thing. I play tug with Astro *all.the.time* because it wears him out like nothing else. I vary my stance a lot to be sure I'm not straining his neck and giving him a full range of motion so it's good for his little muscles and frame. We've begun working on his impulse control, though, because it is VERY easy for them to get overstimulated and overexcited while playing. Every now and then I will ask him to sit right in the middle of an intense pull. He's only done it twice but I threw him a party when he did. That way we break up the fun and don't make it seem like a war, more of a game. Also if his teeth ever touch my hand I stop the game entirely for a few minutes. He usually needs water after about 5 minutes of tugging anyways so we practice his sit/stay/waitwaitwait/"okay!".

Sounds like y'all are doing very very well. Keep it up! I'm noticing things get better every day. Astro is at 11 weeks as of today and he's growing SO fast! Just today as we were tossing his ball around in the kitchen we noticed he can get across the kitchen in about 10 steps now were it used to be 20. Before long it will be 8 steps!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about tug and dominance (or anything and dominance). Tug is a good way to train "drop it" or "give" too - that is, the game stops when you say it stops.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been lurking on this thread and giggling to myself quite a bit. lol Our puppy is now 9 months old and sooo much different than he was at 8 weeks. Thank god!  

Just a note about baths. Dexter, our puppy, hated when I would give him a bath in the kitchen sink. So, impulsively one night as I gave my son a bath and Dexter sat right next to me, I asked my son if he wanted Dex to take a bath with him. This was met with silly, splashing, 3 year old glee. What I have noticed is that Dexter doesnt mind a bath in the bath tub with my son. I still make it really quick, plunk puppy in, get him wet, lather, rinse, rinse some more, then he's out. And I do it after I've washed my son and he's played for a little bit, so he and Dex get out at the same time. This seems to work well for us. If your daughter is game, maybe try bathtime with her.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Crunch - Regardless of her 'predominant' breed, Bailey is going to be a strong chewer. So, it's time to get her used to chewing on appropriate things mainly. 
Bath - Not sure. The activity may have been new? If mainly Lab, she may have an oily coat that repels dirt (and mud) when it dries. A good bath may remove that oil, and make her skin itchy ? Or overstimulated and overexcited ... similar to what hikeon suggested. Does he like water and drinking from the hose ?

Targetting is great - Work on what works best, then after a few weeks of mastery, elevate to Touch with a paw, then left paw or right paw (dogs can easily learn Left and Right, some Labs can count to 5 ... they retrieve multiple birds..), then Nudge with nose. [or Nudge first?]
Treibball- May be possible to do a little training inside with softball-sized plastic balls or soccer balls. Note that they may become chew toys. 
Tug - Some dogs will tug with objects. We tied a strong bungee to a tree limb and my nephew's Staffy grabs it like an alligator and hangs from it... If you can get Bite Inhibition to work, you can use that method to make Tug into a very cooperative game.
1. Let the pup tug.
2. Let the pup win. Rach for the toy and watch the dog run away. Say Oops or Yelp, like in Bite Inhibition. If that doesn't work (it won't), turn your back. ... Finally, walk back inside, leaving the pup all alone for 2 min.

I did this and my pup learned how to play nicely in two weeks. We still do this, although more gently now, however, it still sounds like a wolf fight.
When my dog pulls the tug toy away from me, play stops. He waits nicely for me to take it and start pulling. If I turn my back or just won't take it... he will poke me with it and growl at me! It's so cool! I'll also chase him, but never during tug... however, a chase can sometimes result in tug. They're all games, all fun and play.... nothing dominant ... in either direction...


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

One easy recipe I use for treats is a can of tuna, one egg and 1 cup of flour. You use the juice from the tuna and may have to add a little water, spread out on a cookie sheet and bake for 20 minutes. You can cut it up into really small pieces. I was using weiners but they get a little expensive. You can use tuna, left over chicken or anything else that adds up to about a cup. I freeze some of the pieces and keep what I am using in the fridge.

My nine week old puppy loves tug-a-war and it teaches them to drop it, play fetch and bring it back for more tugging. Your puppy is really cute, love his coloring.


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

WOW I'm sorry everyone...anyway

Bailey definitely has communed with her coonhound ways...her nose is going constantly. Puppy classes got postponed/reschedule due to the "nor'easter" we had roll through, so not sure if we'll be able to do them after all. Searching for S/R beginner training and nose work to get her going. Just still feel like I'm not getting through to her. Working on the dog/cat relationship. They "fight" which appears to be mostly play I try to keep a close eye on them so that it doesn't get out of hand. Dip is doing a great job of teaching her "play gently or I will leave you alone." So it's something we've all been trying to do with all bad behavior.

OH! she learned (from watching the cat!) how to climb out of her 2' high exercise pen! She ONLY does it when it's dinner time (about 6pm) and everybody's coming home and there's dinner to put on the table and all the commotion. She gets extra whiny/barky at this time. Same thing in the morning, but it's not as bad. On a scale of 1 - 10 Mornings are probably 5/6 and Evenings are a 8/9...trying to figure out how to handle that too...

Well it's the first sunny semi-warm day we've had so I think we're off to play outside on the run for a bit...


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

Okay so been doing MORE research...Bailey is about 10.5 weeks old...apparently it's inexcusable if she hasn't met 100 people by 12 weeks?! wth? how am I supposed to do that? AND teach her to not jump on people? Or is that something that comes later? OMG so much to try and figure out...the internet is a great place, but only if you don't pay to close of attention to all the misleading details that don't quite match up. She's also supposedly supposed to know sit, stay, come, down and roll over by the time she left her litter?! yea right...so the question is...NOW WHAT?! grr...right when I feel like I'm in a good place, something pops up to make me feel like I've truly done nothing.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

FayeCat said:


> Okay so been doing MORE research...Bailey is about 10.5 weeks old...apparently it's inexcusable if she hasn't met 100 people by 12 weeks?! wth? how am I supposed to do that? AND teach her to not jump on people? Or is that something that comes later? OMG so much to try and figure out...the internet is a great place, but only if you don't pay to close of attention to all the misleading details that don't quite match up. She's also supposedly supposed to know sit, stay, come, down and roll over by the time she left her litter?! yea right...so the question is...NOW WHAT?! grr...right when I feel like I'm in a good place, something pops up to make me feel like I've truly done nothing.


From what you've posted, it sounds like you're doing a fine job!

I'm a huge advocate of socialization, but even I think 100 people by 12 weeks is unrealistic. My area has a very low risk of Parvo, so my pup has been out and about meeting people since 9.5 weeks and it's possible he's met 100 people by now (14 weeks) between stores, walks, etc. For a pup who must be kept safe from parvo and only taken to friends' houses, I don't think 100 people is going to happen. Just have her meet as many as you can, especially people who look very different (different ages, races, outfits, etc).

As for training, what super-breeder do they know who can train 6+ wiggly puppies all of those things by 8 weeks? I think that's extremely unrealistic, but it's realistic for you to train those things in a week or two. Of course, they won't be proofed or perfect, but she can get the basic idea of a sit, down, etc in a pretty short time. Is she enrolled in a puppy class? I'm sure all of those basic things will be on the curriculum.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

"Okay so been doing MORE research...Bailey is about 10.5 weeks old...apparently it's inexcusable if she hasn't met 100 people by 12 weeks?! wth? how am I supposed to do that? AND teach her to not jump on people? Or is that something that comes later?"

Baby steps. My favorite for this is open air malls. Few dogs and the ones that are there are usually pampered (meaning they've had shots), so you can minimize your risk exposure. People then get to pet your dog. Yes, your puppy will jump. Take a deep breath and relax. You won't teach anti-jump that quickly. Socialization is way more important. People frickin love puppies. I wont' be hard to get attention. If you feel bad about a puppy being a puppy, just say well you can pet him/her, but he's a puppy so he/she might bite or nibble.

I'd try to find an adult dog you know for adult interaction and it sounds like after a 3 page thread, you should really invest in obedience school for your sake and the dogs. 

Good luck!


----------



## ajw (Oct 15, 2012)

yeah, take Bailey out and just warn as people approach, "she's in training not to jump but it is a long process" they won't care if you front load it


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The 12 weeks is b/c many people keep putting it off, not realizing how important socialization is. It's not inexcusable, but you really should shoot for 20 - 30 men, women, children, and then work for 100 people over the next feww weeks. Dunbar's suggestion includes puppy parties with 3 - 5 people per night, giving you 100 people in 30 days... but I wonder what he does?

In addition to socializing with animals, dogs, and people ... you also want to expose him to many different locations and situations.


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

In the last week or so...something has clicked in her head. Not trying to count my chickens before they hatch, but it just seems that way. Her "puppy prison" as my family calls it, has now expanded to half the kitchen. This area includes our front door so she is learning how to greet properly and how to wait nicely when we're on our way in/out. I'm thinking of attempting the potty bell "trick" but not sure I'm comfortable in how to train it.

We also got her a Kong harness, it's a little big right now, but she's growing so I'm expecting it to last her a little while. Wanted to kill one lady in PetSmart because as I was talking to my husband about what kind of harness to get her (step-in, adjustable, Kong, bargain brand etc etc where the leash attaches, metal/plastic hardware....AAAH!) She literally pushes between my husband and I and shanghai's our conversation saying - "you NEED to get that dog a halti harness! I swear by it with my 2 doberman's! they NEVER pull anymore!" After trying to explain to her that this is a puppy, and how I'd like Bailey to use her brain first before resorting to something that corrects a behavior she doesn't really understand is wrong....she literally bullies me into taking an extra large halti harness in my hands...espousing the benefits of it. Now I have nothing against anti-pull harnesses....i have a feeling one will be in Bailey's adult future. It's this woman's behavior and her ability to listen like a rock. Needless to say, we put the the halti back after she had left the isle and continued our discussion without her wonderful help. So yea...that's my mini "people are ca-raaazy!" rant...I'm done now.

Obedience classes are in the works for December 8th  We've signed up, paid our monies and are eagerly awaiting it.

seaboxador - I don't know what to tell you about the length of this page, it's my only way to vent and 'talk' to people that know what I'm going through. Most people (friends and family included) really look at me like I'm even crazier than they thought when I say how Bailey is a pain in the ass that I didn't necessarily sign up for. So my apologies for that.

On the topic of socialization...Open Air Malls sound wonderful! I'd love to find one...however it's November in Upstate New York, we've had a hurricane and a nor'easter blow through already and I live a rural community so they are in short supply. I will be looking for one this spring, we've got TONS of farmer's markets that go on around here. I did call one of the malls in our area that has different levels and such (they do a christmas time 'mall walk'...sort of like a relay for life thing...that helps raise money for toys for tots) about possibly doing a pet mall walk...calling it a Christmas Mall Ball involving local animal shelters and locals. So we do make regular trips to PetSmart and TSC and Home Depot/Lowes and the Vet's office for treats and regular weigh in's. (11 weeks tomorrow and about 11lbs)

PICTURES!







Dip and Bailey...it's either "Hells-Bells-Let-The-Wild-Rumpus-Start" or "nap" there's very little middle ground on that yet...but Dip is a trooper and helps to wear her out at the end of the day.








Bailey's first trip in the car where she was in the back seat. Apparently, she likes it!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Depending on how gutsy you feel - "Better to beg forgiveness, than ask permission"  - and when the Mall is not crowded, grab some clean-up supplies, potty Bailey in the backyard... and then take her for a walk in the Mall, walking briskly for 5 - 10 min. as if you have somewhere to go, as opposed to a Mall walk.

The potty Bell trick is fairly straightforward when it works:
1. Get a jingle bell or some other bell that you can hang on the door knob.
2. When you take Bailey out to go potty, jingle the bell, say Potty, open the door, and take Bailey out as normal.
3. Keep doing this until she gets the epiphany and jingles the bell herself.

I don't use this method - my dog uses a laser stare, a whine, and then a bark, depending on if I'm paying attention... or sleeping. So, I don't know what you do if Bailey learns to use the bell to mean, I want to go out and play...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Pics, can we see pics? Pics are the price for advice lol lol


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> Pics, can we see pics? Pics are the price for advice lol lol


I've posted some pictures (previous posts) are they not showing up? If not let me know i'll figure it out


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

the best dog i had, Izze & i used to play tug all the time, but i did something like trebbiell but it's called a flirt pole, if you dont have a pole like i didnt, i used the over hanging branch from a tree to do mine, I'll post a few pics of mine playing with it, the ball is called a "jolly ball" which can be found at tractor supply or most feed stores (just ask, they should know what you're talking about if you cant find them. make sure they are the horse one not the dog one, the horse one is tougher). i started mine on trebbiell & a flirt pole when she was a few months old, of course i put the rope where the ball touched the ground so she could reach it LOL, but she was at the time too small to get her mouth around it, so she batted it around til she figured out how to grab the handle part that attached to the rope. Izze could compress it with her bite strength (its self inflated) pics below:








-Josefina flirt toy pic 1








-Josefina flirt toy pic 2








-Izze flirt toy pic 1








-Izze flirt toy pic 2


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> the best dog i had, Izze & i used to play tug all the time, but i did something like trebbiell but it's called a flirt pole, ...


so it's basically tether ball for dogs? Definitely can do that but we have to wait for spring now since the best branches for it will be blocked by snowbanks (when/if it snows this year) during the cold months.

Dip is a Dip is a Dip. He is a constant surprise and is his own story of hell, rescue and redemption...Cliffnotes version - neighbor cat had kittens (she got knocked up by one of her two brothers...or both dunno) Out of 5 kittens, Dip (he's actually a tuxedo cat with the end of his black tail being white...) was the one they decided to keep. Dip being a kitten, jumped into the baby's crib and scratched the baby (who also had handfuls of black cat fur when they found her...so i think he scratched in self defense...) Anyway mean ass neighbor man DROPKICKED Dip out of his house (watched him do it! my daughter and I were waiting for the bus) about this time of year, last year. After 4 days of him living under my stairs I had hubby bring him in and he's been ours ever since. Got him fixed, vetted and loved and now he's a fat and happy 15 lbs of purr monster tom cat. He fits right in here in Wonderland (we're all mad here....) as does Bailey. I keep telling Dip (yes, I talk to him and Bailey...not baby talk..just regular conversations. Sometimes Dip meows back and then I stop because it makes me think I really am crazy!) anyway...I keep telling Dip that if he turned out all right in a year than fingers crossed Bailey will be alright too...just have to start looking at the big picture (i'm horrible at that...)

Anyway 2 more pics! ("old" ones)








Bailey preparing for Halloween Night...she was comfy...and the blanket had just come out of the dryer.








Night of the Barking Dead...she was 'dressed' as a zombie dog lol actually she just tried to steal my daughter's witch broom for the entire time we trick or treated. Eventually the broom went in the trunk and bailey got carried because she got tired...


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

I like this thread and enjoy reading about yours and baileys progress. I am a newbie dog mom too so I empathize with a lot of your issues. I admire how committed you are to her and all you are doing for her benefit, despite the fact you didn't really sign up for it.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ahh! Very cute !


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

Good Morning everyone...Thank you for all the support, I don't think I could do this without it!

Yesterday we treated Bailey for fleas/ticks with k9advantix...she already seems happier. I found out yesterday that the wall between my apartment and my neighbors is INFESTED with sand fleas. Which explains a lot. So needless to say yesterday was hell, Bailey got treated, cat got locked in the bathroom for the day...Bailey preceded to WHINE all day because she couldn't play with Dip. Dip preceded to pout and try and scratch through the door because he couldn't beat up on Bailey. I then spent the day trying to rid my couch (which was against the infested wall!) of fleas and to vacuum everything. My tiny vacuum and I went through 9 vacuum bags...after which I told my DH that I wanted a bagless vacuum for christmas. To which his deer in the headlights look made me laugh. "I can't break _the rule_ for christmas?! are you nuts?! not even that you've asked!" So I think I'm getting a vacuum sooner than that LOL...any recommendations are welcome. We have almost all slick floors, except for the crappy carpet stair runner that i would love to destroy...and a couple rugs.

So now that Dip and Bailey can play again...they've done that since she had her breakfast at 6:30 this morning. Now FINALLY they are both napping. So yay! Sorry I didn't post any 11th week pictures...didn't get around to taking any so I think I'll just wait till Tuesday and take 3 month pictures 

Right now my biggest battle...is PEOPLE...my family and my best friend just ignore me when I try to tell them what to say/do or how to act...and what happens? She lays 'politely' ON their feet (which gets a big "AWWWWW" and "isn't that sweet?! she LIKES me!" from whoever) then she continues to CHEW OFF THEIR SHOE LACES *facepalm* To which I do the "told you so...can you listen now?" which is good until the person leaves the room and comes back...then the do it all over again! Feel like I'm stuck in the movie Groundhog's Day...now if only Bill Murray would rescue me...

Happy Almost Weekend! And Happy Deer Day out there to the hunters around, since rifle season opens today in some places


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

This was a very bad year for fleas. Between the cold, dry weather and the k9advantix, we finally got rid of the first flea infestation that we've had in 10 years. I like Advantix b/c it REPELS fleas, etc. ... most of the others do not repel. For the fleas outside in the wall, you might go to Home Depot etc. and get some Home Defense spray for about $15. It's a super-nuke bug spray, but says that it is safe after it's allowed to dry for about 30 min. I use it to spray boundaries, fencelines, baseboards, foundations, etc. However, my dog no longer chews random furniture, fences, baseboards, etc. ... so you might be judicious about spraying where Bailey might chew. But the outside wall and fenceline shoul be OK.

Please do not use rifle season as an excuse to educate family and friends. Even though it can be a very effective method, my parole office told me to stop using that method  However, I do suggest a little more forceful display... When Bailey is being spoiled, calmly make a point of 'punishing' her by putting on the leash or picking her up, and completely removing her from the situation...

I imagine that she will whine. This is good. People will whine, plead, and complain. Tell them that she is in training. Also, based on Vet recommendations (at least one person online is a Vet  ) her new teeth are starting to come in, she is teething, and you don't want to injure her teeth by letting her chew inappropriately ... canine dental worth can be hundreds of dollars <-- All of this is fantasy with a little truth woven in to make it easier to swallow. [Note - If you see errors, I am a native English speaker  ... but I think of Bailey as male, plus I type badly.]


----------



## FayeCat (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh hanksimon! How you make me giggle!

Yea guess I'll have to be the bad cop and ground her if she's bad around people. Do I ever get to be the good cop?!? Oh...and Hank, not only is it important that you make sure puppies chew on appropriate things, but cleaning up shoelace poop is NOT FUN. Made DH do that this morning, I think he may have an inkling of a thought process about listening. LOL

Can't Super Nuke Bug Spray my wall...it's an interior wall between 2 apartments (also it's about 200 years old give or take a half century) so yea not an option right now...BUT I did make up some Borax, Fine Kosher Salt, Diatomaceous earth and Baking Soda and sprinkled it all over the couch and then on the 3 feet of floor next to the wall and let it sit over night. I vacuumed the couch this morning and swept the whole white dusty mess right back into the joint of the floor and wall so that I can leave it for a few more days to kill anymore of the buggers. Fingers crossed that it works and that I don't have to do it again for another 2 weeks. May have to kennel the fur babies this spring and have the whole house done...not looking forward to it.

Oh...and Rife Season? I've never shot a gun in my life...unless you count Call of Duty or Halo or Duck Hunt.

Native English speaker myself as well...glad to know we're not dying out completely! My problem is I lack brain cells until after my first cup of coffee... :-D


----------



## Dogdays (Nov 14, 2012)

Puppies are hard, hard hard.

I'm dealing with my first puppy ever, a 12-week Airedale.. He is a handful and I'm tired every single day! I've heard it gets easier though! Puppies grow up, and if you are consistent with training they'll eventually stop having accidents every five seconds.

That said, I don't feel like it was your family's place to surprise you with a puppy. Adopting a dog or puppy is a decision that requires A LOT of thought, and I don't think it was right for them to make that decision for you, especially with all that you have on your plate.

I'm sure things will get better though. Pups are tough, there's no way around it! Just remember that this too shall pass!


----------

